# I'm sick of saddles ( go Specialized?)



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Well, the dressage saddle was a bust. I loved it, very comfortable to me, but made Rikki extremely sore. Because he has such high withers and a curved back fitting him for a saddle has been a pain in the butt. So I'm going to start saving for a specialized saddle. Who has one? Thoughts?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

will probably be what I buy for Flash.
Thoughts ? They are overpriced and not as well made as they let on. Butt many people like them and they are well made enough, to hold up to endurance riding. Two seats a narrow and a wide available I like the wider seat.
heard some bad customer service issues dealing direct.
They do have some adjustment available.
I would consider them IF the dealer is local, IF the dealer will help fit , IF the dealer shows up at endurance rides and is easy to find and seems to know what they are doing. Its al about the local hands on support.
In the SE alot of people use them specifically because the dealer is at many of the regions rides, helps people with adjustments, even has thermal computer sensors to make sure fit is as perfect as it can be. If it isnt she is right there at the ride to help with adjustments. So she sells some saddles. as you can imagine.
If you dont have that level of local support ? Id probably pass.

What size seat do you need ? Almost never a used 17, but 15's and 16's can be had.
another thought seems to be orthoflex, However I see tons of them for sale used, kinda raises a red flag as they arnt a big company.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

What other saddles have that level of custom fit and changeability? Like I said, Rikki has high narrow withers, extremely short curved back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

stonewall does custom fitting but no experience. People love the saddles, but I have had horrible luck with the mail order saddle deal. I wont do business with companies that charge restocking fees. Which is many of them,
Another company is About Us
I will say they are very proud of their saddles. Pretty sure orthoflex are adhjustable as well, ton of em on ebay. Kinda makes me wonder. Have you been to any rides ? Take your horse look at other horses made like yours ask what people are using.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Rikki and I are doing our first ride in February. Is it normal for a horse to be a little sore in the back in training?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

no its not normal and will get you pulled. Something isnt working right,


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

That's what I figured.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

get ahold of John Nowell in Dallas, doesnt seem to far away on the map. Contact info is on the Specialized saddles page. under reps.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks Joe 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Joe, didn't you say something about Stonewall saddles once?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have one and I love love love it! Really, the fitting is not hard at all. There were no reps in my area to help,so I had to do research on what proper fit is on a regular saddle and recreate that with the shims on my saddle.

It's been great. No soreness issues and I don't even have to cinch my saddle up all that tight. Stays put without a crupper or breast collar (though I use them just because having them doesn't hurt anything). 

We went camping out in the North Dakota badlands this last weekend. Up and down steep cow paths all day. Drop offs and cliffs. Rivers and uneven terrain. Both of us were super comfortable the whole time(outside of the heat). 

A couple of pics. Don't mind my posture. We were just hanging out right then.



















And the terrain. 




























Highly recommend these saddles. I can't comment too much on quality. I have an older model and haven't had my hands on the newer ones. But mine is very well made and great quality components.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

(stonewalls are well liked and I like the design, but I am not mail ordering a saddle from a company that wants me to bet $400 that the saddle will fit. Sorry aint happening. I wont do business with a company that charges a 20% restocking fee.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

gettign some feedback on the rep Nowell, I gave. you seems to be a good guy very good at getting horses fit. and doesnt stop till your happy. Take a road trip.

Join AERC Facebook group we are talking about you now. Quite a few riders in your area with specialized saddles willing to help.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh no. Dallas. The deep black soul sucking city of Texas. The funny thing about this, is this saddle is gonna cost me more than what i paid for my horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

yeh thats pretty normal., another lady named maribeth yarbrough went through trainign and said she will help you


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

oh and im like ready to load up the truck and head to NE IL,,,:wave::wink:


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

This is my third season with my Specialized Eurolight. I'm very happy with it. 
I agree with Joe, the Customer service directly with the company sucks. But with delays, I finally got it right in the end. I have no rep/fitter around, so I do the fitting myself. I have to very different horses to fit. Some are pretty easy to fit, some not so much. You have to want to learn and fiddle with shims, or get help!

I find it confortable for both my horses and I. I like that you can place the stirrup leather according to your preference. The quality is OK, not top of the line, but very sturdy and light. You should try one before deciding, some people don't like riding in them.


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

I love Abettas, I finally got an older style Abetta trail saddle that acually fits both my horse AND me!:-o I have also ridden in my Aunt's new endurance Abetta, which was very nice. They are affordable too. I had to go through many saddles before I found this one, so I know how you feel. Good luck!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

what size is your dressage saddle ? and why do you think it wasnt working ?


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

there were two very niced used 17"s on specialized home page, I wanted to look for a wintec first. Shoulda known no store would ever have anything suitable. course now they are gone.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm privileged to live near the maker of Desoto saddles - custom made for you and your horse, and I've seen them....outstanding! Let me know if you want any contact info.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

dont do me any good unless they are coming to VA with their saddles.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

I believe she has a patented mold that is sent first, then the saddle is custom made for your horse - she has orders from all over the country, and one she's currently working on for someone in Newfoundland! I've seen her workshop with saddles half-made, and ones completed....if I rode more frequently and had the extra money, I'd_ love_ to own one


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

No way on Gods green earth would I do business with them, 
Quote 
" I do not make any refunds on merchandise"

Are you kidding me ? for a sight unseen mail order business ? seriously ?
Yeh dont think so. 

no specs or descriptions really of saddle, no idea how it will fit, just supposed to trust em it will fit my horse, dont think so.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

I felt the same way when I talked to them. John Nowell is supposed to be coming out around the 21,22,23 of this month. I'll let you know how that meeting goes.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow, you guys, I'm so surprised! If the customer service presented was like that, I wouldn't blame you - the saddles themselves are utterly outstanding, but I would agree that is not a policy that would intrigue me as well....from what I know, she can barely keep up with the orders due to the quality, and I've not heard of a displeased customer - Just felt compelled to share when I saw this thread.....


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Well Joe, John the specialzed fitter is coming out on thursday to take a look at Rikki. We shall see how that goes.


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

I have an AMTS and am very pleased with both the quality of the saddle and the customer service. Yes, it is a "mail order" process, but I've had my saddle for several years & love it as much as the day it arrived. VERY reasonable pricing & return policy.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

The fitting went good, John was great to work with and he's letting me keep a demo trailmaster to ride in for week. Didnt get to ride in it tonight cause it started raining.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

well good, glad it worked out, my wintec sposed to be here in morning


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

After riding in a specialized for a few weeks (demo saddle), its a good saddle, but its not worth the money. The leather is not cheap to me or anything, but the whole concept of the saddle is so simple that im not going to pay almost two grand when I can make one at home out of colorful synthetic materials (I hate leather saddles) for a fourth of the price. I loved the Specialized rep that helped me ( John Nowell) he is grest to work with, but to me, the saddle is not worth thr money.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, that is a lot of money to part with! Is it just me or are the new saddles made so they don't fit a lot of horses? Both my Western & Aussie from the 80's seem to fit a wide variety of horses, & while I haven't used my roper yet on anyone (from the 60's) it looks like it will be versatile as to fit also.


----------

